# Brisket Question



## sdivecliff (Sep 28, 2016)

I picked up a beautiful 17 lb. Prime Brisket at Costco yesterday.  After getting it home, I noticed the cryovac had a small hole in it and a few drips of juice had leaked out on the counter.  Costco was closed by now so I went ahead and put it in the freezer.  It kind of bothered me last night and am wondering if I should return it for another one or just keep this one and not worry about it.  I'd appreciate any feedback you might have.  Thanks.


----------



## mike5051 (Sep 28, 2016)

How does it smell?  Briskets in Cryovac can have a foul smell upon opening, but a good rinse under cold water removes any trace of foulness.  If you rinse it and it doesn't smell good, it isn't good.  

Mike


----------



## sdivecliff (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks Mike.  It's fresh as a daisy.  When I bought it yesterday evening it's a 30 minute drive to the house.  Placed in on the counter and noticed the wetness.  I never disturbed the cryovac and put it right in the freezer.  I couldn't even find the hole but it's very small.  Couldn't smell as I never opened.  Probably worried over nothing, but I'm a stickler for having securely packaged meat.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 28, 2016)

Tightly sealed just maintains freshness in transport and in the case until sold and eaten or frozen. Once the seal is broken the shelf life, just under refer temps, goes from weeks to days. Since you froze it you are fine...JJ


----------



## sdivecliff (Sep 28, 2016)

Thank you Jimmy. That's what I hoped to hear!


----------



## tjdcorona (Oct 2, 2016)

So did you smoke it ? What method?


----------



## sdivecliff (Oct 2, 2016)

Not yet. I'll smoke it on my 22" WSM, low and slow at 225.


----------

